
Is Dark Silicon Useful? (2012) [pdf] - cirwin
http://cseweb.ucsd.edu/~mbtaylor/papers/taylor_dark_silicon_horsemen_dac_2012.pdf
======
BostonEnginerd
I thought that this article was going to be able black silicon -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_silicon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_silicon)

Black silicon is used in some novel NIR cameras by a company called SiOnyx.

------
Pica_soO
The heat problem makes you wish for a Gatling chip, that transfers activity to
the next coolest core. Or a Grid like structure that allowed direct access via
a non-corrosive coolant..

